# Query regarding Online Money Making



## aditya790 (May 30, 2014)

Hey all.

I need an answer to the following question.

"Are we allowed to earn online on student visa?"

Currently I am studying in Germany and came to Germany on student VISA from INDIA.

I want to know whether I am allowed to earn money on internet.

If not can you guys suggest some options to earn money.

Hoping for a Reply.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Of course you can, but you will have to declare it as part of your world wide income to the German tax authorities.


----------



## aditya790 (May 30, 2014)

James3214 said:


> Of course you can, but you will have to declare it as part of your world wide income to the German tax authorities.


Can you explain this in detail?

I am willing to follow the procedure but don't know exactly from where to start.

Basically my source of income would be from internet.

I have the Indian Tax Card with me but I have never used it to file tax returns.

I have always earned below my Tax limit , so I was exempted.

Please enlighten me on this matter.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I can't explain it in detail because it really depends on your circumstances such as how much you earn and how long you are staying in Germany.
In this tax year, income up to 8.354€ is tax free but if you earn more I suggest you contact an accountant to explain your circumstances and get them to submit a 'steuererklärung' on your behalf.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

aditya790 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I need an answer to the following question.
> 
> ...



Would you be employed?

A student visa does not allow freelance or self employment!


----------

